# What do you know about the Ultimate Resort Destination Club?



## lprstn (Feb 29, 2008)

I keep getting emails from them, and they seem really nice.  How much do they cost?  What is it? Tell me what you know.


----------



## vineyarder (Feb 29, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I keep getting emails from them, and they seem really nice.  How much do they cost?  What is it? Tell me what you know.



All the pricing info is on their website, along with an explanation of what a destination club is, and how it works, etc.  Pricing ranges from $125K to $375K plus annual dues ranging from $10K to $32.5K, depending on annual usage plan.

See:  http://www.ultimateresort.com/membership/index.cfm

Then once you've reviewed their website, you can find discussion here:

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f14/


----------



## lprstn (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you, I will review the other website as well.


----------



## Sherpa (Feb 29, 2008)

Ultimate is the second largest destination club. They have grown rapidly and largely through acquisitions. They are currently merging with the third largest club.

Like all destination clubs they offer members a portfolio of (vacation) homes together with the sort of services you would expect at a four star hotel.

Cheers


----------



## vivalour (Apr 4, 2008)

*UR Hunting for Sales Staff Using Job Board*

Sales Coordinator (Inbound / Outbound Sales) 
Company: Ultimate Resort 
Description
Created for the discerning traveler who demands the best, Ultimate Resort (http://www.ultimateresort.com/) offers you a lifetime of exciting and carefree vacation experiences. We are a private club offering access to dozens of spectacular residences in 25 resort and metropolitan locations throughout the U.S., Mexico, Europe and the Caribbean. We are currently seeking a Sales Coordinator to join our rapidly expanding team in Kissimmee Florida!
Sales Coordinator (Inbound / Outbound Sales) 
Responsibilities:
·          Make first contact with all leads that come through the web registration, partner registration and marketing leads
·          Generate all discovery information: prospects family make-up, club affiliations, industry, travel preferences, etc
·          Continuously work database of leads that have not engaged in the sales process through scheduled tasking - emails, phone and direct mail
·          Create a rapport with prospect to increase potential for connection with MD
·          Introduce MD into the discussion early and optimize likelihood for contact
·          Develop lead tasking systems to optimize opportunity for contact and engagement
·          Create messaging to increase likelihood for contact and engagement
·          Answer and enter all phone leads
·          Build relationship with MDs to create efficiency in the sales process
·          Support MD team in contacts with prospects and rapport building with qualified candidates
·          Direct leads to Membership or Discovery based on pre-designated characteristics
.          Attend marketing events where appropriate to develop rapport with prospects

Requirements
Qualifications: 
·          3-6 years of inbound/outbound combined sales experience 
·          3-6 years experience selling vacations packages/travel or club packages (B2C)
.          Previous phone sales a plus
·          Associate’s degree or higher
·          Experience in the hospitality industry a plus
·          Experience dealing with high net worth clientele
·          Internet research and MS Office Proficient


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 4, 2008)

The UR and PE merger is not a 100% done deal. 

Anything can happen and you should only consider the specific DC individually, not as a merged club until the ink dries on the contract.

It seems this deal has been moving at a snail's pace to us outsiders.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 5, 2008)

I was offered a UR membership for $27,000 this week...for the first year.


----------



## vivalour (Apr 5, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I was offered a UR membership for $27,000 this week...for the first year.



Hmmmm For 15 days? That makes it $1,800 (+annual dues?) per night -- excluding opportunity costs and foreign exchange risk if the money is not refundable. Not exactly a bargain where I come from -- even for a hot tub big enough for your standards + companions of all kinds.    But if they apply it to "future" membership, may be a deal.... Makes me wonder if they are desperate for cash, though.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are some of the details on another BBS.  The UR guy is calling me Monday again for a presentation on this idea...so what I thought was something realatively new, isn't.

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f14/ultimate-resort-discovery-membership-prices-542.html


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 6, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Here are some of the details on another BBS.  The UR guy is calling me Monday again for a presentation on this idea...so what I thought was something realatively new, isn't.
> 
> http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f14/ultimate-resort-discovery-membership-prices-542.html



ask him/her if they are employed on a fixed salary or if they are 100% commission based


----------

